# Pulled The Plow Out Finally



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I finally got a decent day when my backyard wasnt a mudhole and I pulled the plow out. I know it is very late but I have it out now haha.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How do you get your plow out if it was out all year?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Mark13;878185 said:


> How do you get your plow out if it was out all year?


lol good point


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mark, he got it out of hibernation


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Well it's about time. HAHA Just Kidding. Nice plow. Good luck this winter.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Have a great winter. Whenever it decides to start.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

looks good, now ur ready to move snow for money.....hey what kinda a light bar is that? trying to find one thats priced right.....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ACA L&L;878258 said:


> looks good, now ur ready to move snow for money.....hey what kinda a light bar is that? trying to find one thats priced right.....


its an echo dual rotator. I got it for free from my friend who got it thru work when he was doing construction. It's a very nice light, very quiet, and very fast.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good Lj.

Got mine painted the other day 

How much did you pay for your markers?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878441 said:


> Looks good Lj.
> 
> Got mine painted the other day
> 
> How much did you pay for your markers?


lol funny story about that lol. My orange ones they both snapped off. and no one had the orange ones so I bought the black rubber ones and cut the orange ones to a clean cut and slipped them over the black ones so I can see them at night.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878489 said:


> lol funny story about that lol. My orange ones they both snapped off. and no one had the orange ones so I bought the black rubber ones and cut the orange ones to a clean cut and slipped them over the black ones so I can see them at night.


Lol nice. The orange 30'' ones are $40 at the local Napa! I sh*t my pants lol

Wanna buy a SnoFoil 

$350


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878529 said:


> Lol nice. The orange 30'' ones are $40 at the local Napa! I sh*t my pants lol
> 
> Wanna buy a SnoFoil
> 
> $350


I can buy one locally for $150 lmao. go to tractor supply for the markers


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Did your truck come with the Cab Lights, or is that aftermarket?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

BladeScape;878550 said:


> Did your truck come with the Cab Lights, or is that aftermarket?


My truck came with them. I dont think a superduty is a superduty unless you have the cab lights. I see alot of superdutys without the lights and idk why they didnt put them on em.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878533 said:


> I can buy one locally for $150 lmao. go to tractor supply for the markers


Put the money in the right hands, mine. Ill give you a discount, $200. It has the black markers with yellow caps! Deal and a half. What does tractor supply sell them for?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878571 said:


> Put the money in the right hands, mine. Ill give you a discount, $200. It has the black markers with yellow caps! Deal and a half. What does tractor supply sell them for?


there like $15 at tsc. ummmm money in the right hands your right i will give it to the guy locally


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878580 said:


> there like $15 at tsc. ummmm money in the right hands your right i will give it to the guy locally


Come on now. Hey I just watched the news, some areas North of me are looking at over 8" tonight. Its not gonna melt either... Lucky SOB!!! :realmad::realmad:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878590 said:


> Come on now. Hey I just watched the news, some areas North of me are looking at over 8" tonight. Its not gonna melt either... Lucky SOB!!! :realmad::realmad:


on the weather i seen high elevations in vermont are going to get almost 3 inches. I never even took my plow off yet lol. It will probably stay on for a bit because I drive the f150 daily.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878598 said:


> on the weather i seen high elevations in vermont are going to get almost 3 inches. I never even took my plow off yet lol. It will probably stay on for a bit because I drive the f150 daily.


Yah they said places in Nh over 2000 feet could see over 10 inches.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878612 said:


> Yah they said places in Nh over 2000 feet could see over 10 inches.


lol im sure you wont sleep tonight because you will be excited. lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey man looking good. You think ur late im not even in MA. yet im still in florida and my plow is in 2 pieces and my sander aint even wired Beat That lol i should be up next week boss just sent the check today.So needless to say when i get up there i got my work cut out for me lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878622 said:


> lol im sure you wont sleep tonight because you will be excited. lol


I probably wont. Today I wired up a new vehicle side trailer connector. Went out and bought a whole new mount, plug and a 2 5/16 ball so I dont have to steal it off my dads truck, as this will be our main towing vehicle   
We have to put a front center link in the 350 by the way.... So... I dont know if Ill be plowing with it before that is fixed :'(


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878635 said:


> I probably wont. Today I wired up a new vehicle side trailer connector. Went out and bought a whole new mount, plug and a 2 5/16 ball so I dont have to steal it off my dads truck, as this will be our main towing vehicle
> We have to put a front center link in the 350 by the way.... So... I dont know if Ill be plowing with it before that is fixed :'(


welcome to owning a vehicle especially a vehicle that old. they seem to break an awful lot lol. and the bigger the truck to more expensive.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;878632 said:


> hey man looking good. You think ur late im not even in MA. yet im still in florida and my plow is in 2 pieces and my sander aint even wired Beat That lol i should be up next week boss just sent the check today.So needless to say when i get up there i got my work cut out for me lol


ahhh that sucks man. we gotta meet up sometime when I go thru mass sometime. So you are gonna come back up here for the winter. Because I remember not too long ago you had your doubts.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878645 said:


> welcome to owning a vehicle especially a vehicle that old. they seem to break an awful lot lol. and the bigger the truck to more expensive.


Old! How dare you you son of a :realmad:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah at the time i had a g/f and a big doberman but but i only have the doberman and a wallet thats saying FEED ME!!! lol so yeah im coming back up


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;878653 said:


> yeah at the time i had a g/f and a big doberman but but i only have the doberman and a wallet thats saying FEED ME!!! lol so yeah im coming back up


hahahaha ya dont piss that doberman off man you better feed him.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878651 said:


> Old! How dare you you son of a :realmad:


*yawn* lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878661 said:


> *yawn* lol


Haha. When you coming out here to pick up your plow for the other atv?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;878664 said:


> Haha. When you coming out here to pick up your plow for the other atv?


lol plow for atv? it was the plow for the tractor. but the tractor broke lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;878670 said:


> lol plow for atv? it was the plow for the tractor. but the tractor broke lol


Shows how much I remember... :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh i will if i dont he gets pissed. but yeah man hows it hanging out there?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;878929 said:


> oh i will if i dont he gets pissed. but yeah man hows it hanging out there?


Yes Lj how is it hanging out there in the sticks :laughing:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I always love the time of year to get the plows down off the racks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;878929 said:


> oh i will if i dont he gets pissed. but yeah man hows it hanging out there?


lol its been pretty good out here. wish it would snow but o well lol.your dogs sounds like mine if he misses a meal he gets mad. lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

naw hes a good dog i love him to death i just wish i could take him up there but bosses dad says no go so hes gonna stay with my parents till april 1st then no matter what i do im comming to get him...so ur ford ready to go this year? i hope mine is lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879032 said:


> naw hes a good dog i love him to death i just wish i could take him up there but bosses dad says no go so hes gonna stay with my parents till april 1st then no matter what i do im comming to get him...so ur ford ready to go this year? i hope mine is lol


ya its good to go. I really havent driven it in a couple weeks because I have been driving the 150. But ya it is ready to go whenever we get snow. I am currently looking for hideaway strobes. hahaha how long has it been since your truck was used?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I like your truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good....i need to do the same, yet the absents of old man winter has me in no rush.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lj, does the 150 have a 5.4?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

tls22;879274 said:


> Looks good....i need to do the same, yet the absents of old man winter has me in no rush.


exactly haha. looks like we arent going to get any snow anytime soon. But I wanted to get it out before it got here. And my yard has been pure mud from the rain so it dried up and I had a chance so I grabbed it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879339 said:


> Lj, does the 150 have a 5.4?


ya why? not too many of those f150s that year did. and this one is one of the ones that do.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

last time my old girl was ran was about a week ago i havent had no money to go anywhere


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879354 said:


> last time my old girl was ran was about a week ago i havent had no money to go anywhere


o wow that sucks. i bet you cant wait for the snow to fly for sure. come live over here with me you can drive one of the 5.4's haha


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879345 said:


> ya why? not too many of those f150s that year did. and this one is one of the ones that do.


Just wondering. I was glad to wake up to 2ft drifts today, just got in from plowing.. :laughing:

Unfortunately, its 50 degrees and windy now :realmad:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879358 said:


> Just wondering. I was glad to wake up to 2ft drifts today, just got in from plowing.. :laughing:
> 
> Unfortunately, its 50 degrees and windy now :realmad:


lol it is about 35 here and very windy. i took the plow off of my truck earlier today because I had to run and pick something up with my buddy mike. and I had a tarp in the back. when I got home I left it in the back and the wind was so strong it blew the tarp out the back and into my neighbors yard over the fence. and I had a brick on it in the back of my truck. and to say the least bit I cant stand that neighbor. So I looked to see if anyone was home and no one was so I went in the back yard jumped the smaller fence and got it and left rofl :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879370 said:


> lol it is about 35 here and very windy. i took the plow off of my truck earlier today because I had to run and pick something up with my buddy mike. and I had a tarp in the back. when I got home I left it in the back and the wind was so strong it blew the tarp out the back and into my neighbors yard over the fence. and I had a brick on it in the back of my truck. and to say the least bit I cant stand that neighbor. So I looked to see if anyone was home and no one was so I went in the back yard jumped the smaller fence and got it and left rofl :laughing:


Haha. What I would do to see that happen in my neighbors yard... I am going to go roll a tarp and put a brick on it and put it on the trailer right in the middle of the driveway :laughing: I got bored today and I was practicing backing up with the trailer, I actually amazed myself... I know I dont know any 15 year olds who could back up like I did. :laughing:

Hmm, I sound rather cocky.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879376 said:


> Hmm, I sound rather cocky.


ya you must have your hands in your pants lol. its not that hard to back a trailer up. it is the ppl who think they can make a right angle with them that dont lol. well a fiver you can make a right angle but not a tag along


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879383 said:


> ya you must have your hands in your pants lol. its not that hard to back a trailer up. it is the ppl who think they can make a right angle with them that dont lol. well a fiver you can make a right angle but not a tag along


I can make a right angle with my tag along  Its just it will have to stay in a right angle, cause my rear wheel will be touching the tongue  And there would be no way of following it. My dads friend let someone borrow his truck and dump trailer and this guy jack knifed the dump trailer and put a huge dent in the trailer


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879357 said:


> o wow that sucks. i bet you cant wait for the snow to fly for sure. come live over here with me you can drive one of the 5.4's haha


lol thanx man but i like my diesel yeah i cant wait for the snow to fly i just need it to hold off just long enough so i can wire the sander back in, put the sander in, hook the blade on to the headgear, and make a rubber deflector for it after that ill be good bring on the snow lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879427 said:


> lol thanx man but i like my diesel yeah i cant wait for the snow to fly i just need it to hold off just long enough so i can wire the sander back in, put the sander in, hook the blade on to the headgear, and make a rubber deflector for it after that ill be good bring on the snow lol


hahahaha you sure you dont wanna drive one of the 5.4's??? lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879425 said:


> I can make a right angle with my tag along  Its just it will have to stay in a right angle, cause my rear wheel will be touching the tongue  And there would be no way of following it. My dads friend let someone borrow his truck and dump trailer and this guy jack knifed the dump trailer and put a huge dent in the trailer


lol i like goosenecks and fivers. so much nicer to pull and less strain on the truck.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;879427 said:


> lol thanx man but i like my diesel yeah i cant wait for the snow to fly i just need it to hold off just long enough so i can wire the sander back in, put the sander in, hook the blade on to the headgear, and make a rubber deflector for it after that ill be good bring on the snow lol


You were the one that took your headgear down to FL to work on it down there right? I think I remember a thread where you mentioned that


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879442 said:


> You were the one that took your headgear down to FL to work on it down there right? I think I remember a thread where you mentioned that


I don't think he took it to florida bud lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been good. How 'bout you? It's about time you got the plow out. You guys could get slammed any day now with snow!!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i did lol i kept getting offers to grade peoples drive ways and i turned em down cuz i didnt have the blade lol either that or they WTF is on the front of ur truck? or the all time favorite "Is that for towing cars in reverse?" lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i did it was funny i kept getting asked if i would grade peoples driveways or heard "WTF is on the front of ur truck?" or the all time favorite "is that so you can tow cars in reverse?" lmao


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;879448 said:


> I've been good. How 'bout you? It's about time you got the plow out. You guys could get slammed any day now with snow!!


ya haha ya right banks I wish we would get a one foot storm right now but it doesnt seem to be happening. how's the cat running?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879456 said:


> yeah i did it was funny i kept getting asked if i would grade peoples driveways or heard "WTF is on the front of ur truck?" or the all time favorite "is that so you can tow cars in reverse?" lmao


hahahaha what did you keep your head gear on your truck and pop the blade off?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;879442 said:


> You were the one that took your headgear down to FL to work on it down there right? I think I remember a thread where you mentioned that


yup I be the one but alas money didnt permit me to do anything i spent the whole summer trying to get caught back up on bill's I kept cursing myself for going back down there but now i got my class A CDL and a lil wiser with money so hopefully i'll be able to save some money up there and get me a decent apt or house so i can bring my dog along. I'll tell u what woman can be a real big pain in the ass. they make u go broke when theyre not even trying lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879465 said:


> yup I be the one but alas money didnt permit me to do anything i spent the whole summer trying to get caught back up on bill's I kept cursing myself for going back down there but now i got my class A CDL and a lil wiser with money so hopefully i'll be able to save some money up there and get me a decent apt or house so i can bring my dog along. I'll tell u what woman can be a real big pain in the ass. they make u go broke when theyre not even trying lol


lol thats why I am single. I have friends that's all I need lol. they suck the money right out of you. They spend it before you even have it.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879461 said:


> hahahaha what did you keep your head gear on your truck and pop the blade off?


yup i always liked that old speed caster look and not to mention all the plow thefts up there i got paranoid so I wanted to make it a lil harder to steal lol instead on 1 guy with a truck it making $2500 off the whole thing on craigslist they would need 2 or 3 guys alot of muscle and prolly would have only made about $300 just for the blade alone


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yes they do so im done with relationships for a while i like being single anyway I go freelance lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879472 said:


> yes they do so im done with relationships for a while i like being single anyway I go freelance lol


hahaha gotta love being single. do w/e ya want, no answerin to anyone, and you have friend *wink wink* lol ya you do make it hard to steal just the blade haha


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

**** im not even up there yet and i got 2 chicks lined up who are both in to "each other" so that makes for some "Pre storm festivities" so im pretty much set. Yeah i did a decent job making it hard for them to steal the plow but i found out after i left i could of left the whole thing at the bosses with a plow lock so i think thats what i should of done lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879483 said:


> **** im not even up there yet and i got 2 chicks lined up who are both in to "each other" so that makes for some "Pre storm festivities" so im pretty much set. Yeah i did a decent job making it hard for them to steal the plow but i found out after i left i could of left the whole thing at the bosses with a plow lock so i think thats what i should of done lol


hahaha your one lucky man you son of a ***** lol ya i think you probably should have just left it with me. I would have put it in my garage or drove around with it on


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i must be because i know suave has nothing to do with it lol i sent the headgear up last week because i was defiantly not going and I was gonna rent the plow out on a "as needed basis" i sent the wiring for the sander last month but at the very last second i got tired of the boss guilt tripping me in to going and all my friend saying dump the crazy ***** and go so hear i am just a couple days from the big trip hoping everything falls together nicely I'll be honest though I love plowing its fun to me its relaxing but on a high strung level and it pays damn good I guess u could say once u get it in ur blood it stays there.

edit: not to mention i'm getting tired of collin AKA merrimackmill calling me a 1 year wannabe and cant hang with the big dogs so i gotta go up there and show up the boss and gmc of his lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879502 said:


> i must be because i know suave has nothing to do with it lol i probally should have i sent the headgear up last week because i was defiantly not going and I was gonna rent the plow out on a "as needed basis" i sent the wiring for the sander last month but at the very last second i got tired of the boss guilt tripping me in to going and all my friend saying dump the crazy ***** and go so hear i am just a couple days from the big trip hoping everything falls together nicely I'll be honest though I love plowing its fun to me its relaxing but on a high strung level and it pays damn good I guess u could say once u get it in ur blood it stays there.
> 
> edit: not to mention i'm getting tired of collin AKA merrimackmill calling me a 1 year wannabe and cant hang with the big dogs so i gotta go up there and show up the boss and gmc of his lol


yep its does. I get excited to plow when they call for snow. It is relaxing. I like sitting in the truck for hours at end plowing snow. it is kinda calming until someone does something stupid lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879467 said:


> lol thats why I am single.


So thats the reason


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yep like a dump truck driver who hits a snow bank so hard that it knocks the plow in to the fender breaking the headlight and mangling said fender and didnt even know he did it lol happened to us last year on the big dump truck I was pissed I love that big truck


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey shane what part of NH u from?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879528 said:


> yep like a dump truck driver who hits a snow bank so hard that it knocks the plow in to the fender breaking the headlight and mangling said fender and didnt even know he did it lol happened to us last year on the big dump truck I was pissed I love that big truck


hahaha o boy. what did boss have to say about that?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

shane r you learning anything from us???? lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's running as good as ever. I put a new belt on it and new clutch rollers and slides.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

I was more pissed then the boss lol I'm like acting maintence man when im up there in between storms I wash the equipment detail it change fluids fix small thing, grease. i treat all the equipment like it was mine boss on the other hand doesnt believe in maintence unless im around so when this guy crashed the dump and i found out i jumped all over the driver since hes the only one that drives it i wouldve fired him but i didnt think it was my place boss comes over and was like as long as its running its not a big deal he was mad later when he thought about it but still there is no reason for that **** I am anal when it comes to equipment someone gives u a piece of equipment be it truck or back hoe old or new u treat it as it were yours


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Banksy;879548 said:


> It's running as good as ever. I put a new belt on it and new clutch rollers and slides.


Ya I have to put a belt on my plow one. it is worn down from getting it wet and slipping.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879549 said:


> I was more pissed then the boss lol I'm like acting maintence man when im up there in between storms I wash the equipment detail it change fluids fix small thing, grease. i treat all the equipment like it was mine boss on the other hand doesnt believe in maintence unless im around so when this guy crashed the dump and i found out i jumped all over the driver since hes the only one that drives it i wouldve fired him but i didnt think it was my place boss comes over and was like as long as its running its not a big deal he was mad later when he thought about it but still there is no reason for that **** I am anal when it comes to equipment someone gives u a piece of equipment be it truck or back hoe old or new u treat it as it were yours


ya exactly you dont go out and wreck it. you are representing the te company be responsible take care of it keep it clean and there wont be any problems. I dont blame you at alll for jumping on the drivers case that is bs


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe its because im an equipment operator at heart but me and drivers just dont get along if it that driver (mentioned before) its our back hoe operator the guy is a pig i guess hes some union guy who gets layed off every winter makes like $60.00 an hour in the spring so in the winter he collects unemployment and works for us part time under the table so he dont give a **** he has turned the 12ft straight blade in to a V by smacking in to 2 seperate curbs I kid u guys not I wish i had the pics drinks while hes working which usually wouldent be a big deal but with our backhoe we do A LOT of roading from job site to job site he leaves trash everywhere i cleaned that backhoe out detailed the inside armor-all the whole 9 yards just so he can trash it up with dunkin doughnut wrappers and those lil tequila bottles the next storm its sickening and what does the boss say hey hes cheap and MOST of time hes available sorry guys i'm just venting hopefully this year we can hire some decent operators


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879577 said:


> maybe its because im an equipment operator at heart but me and drivers just dont get along if it that driver (mentioned before) its our back hoe operator the guy is a pig i guess hes some union guy who gets layed off every winter makes like $60.00 an hour in the spring so in the winter he collects unemployment and works for us part time under the table so he dont give a **** he has turned the 12ft straight blade in to a V by smacking in to 2 seperate curbs I kid u guys not I wish i had the pics drinks while hes working which usually wouldent be a big deal but with our backhoe we do A LOT of roading from job site to job site he leaves trash everywhere i cleaned that backhoe out detailed the inside armor-all the whole 9 yards just so he can trash it up with dunkin doughnut wrappers and those lil tequila bottles the next storm its sickening and what does the boss say hey hes cheap and MOST of time hes available sorry guys i'm just venting hopefully this year we can hire some decent operators


sorry for the delayed response I just got some bad news on a family member


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh dude that sucks i hope everyone is alright


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879663 said:


> oh dude that sucks i hope everyone is alright


no my uncle passed away about 30 mins ago


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ouch sorry to hear that man


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879677 said:


> ouch sorry to hear that man


Ya it's alright I am just glad the pain and suffering is finally over.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;879529 said:


> hey shane what part of NH u from?


Salem. Not too far from you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

alright I feel better now im good to go for a bit


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;879698 said:


> alright I feel better now im good to go for a bit


Then get back to me on Facebook. I gave you quite the reasonable offer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;879710 said:


> Then get back to me on Facebook. I gave you quite the reasonable offer


I am not trading you my equipment trailer for your car trailer with white walls lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow u really arent that far i used to go to the mall all the time out there we have to meet up when i get up there. now did i miss something whats this i hear about a trade???


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

u know shane me and u can meet up and head out his place and sneak off with his trailer it wouldent be to hard those new yorkers are pretty slow lol


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

When are you gona clean those leaves?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879747 said:


> u know shane me and u can meet up and head out his place and sneak off with his trailer it wouldent be to hard those new yorkers are pretty slow lol


dont be an a** haha. hey if you two wanna meet up and take a drive out here comn then. we will go do something. we will stick shane in a garbage can and throw em down them hill in my backyard haha


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey im up for that that sounds fun lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

eat my tailpipes u got a facebook?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;879747 said:


> u know shane me and u can meet up and head out his place and sneak off with his trailer it wouldent be to hard those new yorkers are pretty slow lol


Especially the ones from Upstate like Lj! :laughing:
Now hes gonna know its us though...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;880016 said:


> eat my tailpipes u got a facebook?


hell ya. shoot me a request search either L.J. Naz or L.J. Nasadoski


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

deere615;880016 said:


> eat my tailpipes u got a facebook?


In one of his pictures on Facebook he is wearing an ESI Shirt.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;879922 said:


> hey im up for that that sounds fun lol


haha idk what we would do shane is underage he cant go to a bar lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880030 said:


> haha idk what we would do shane is underage he cant go to a bar lol.


Ill grab my fake id and beard :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880034 said:


> Ill grab my fake id and beard :laughing:


lol you might want to then haha


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wait what another kid wtf? how old are u guys shane and tailpipes


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

15... Come off a lot older..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880049 said:


> 15... Come off a lot older..


ya bs your 15 lol.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol its ok shane


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880043 said:


> wait what another kid wtf? how old are u guys shane and tailpipes


25 btw nice your post amount is 666 lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

if shanes 15 me and u are gonna have to take him to boston to get his cherry popped lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880060 said:


> if shanes 15 me and u are gonna have to take him to boston to get his cherry popped lol


Hahahahahahahahaha! :laughing::laughing:

Yes I am 15. Ill be 16 next winter 

So, next winter Ill be at one of these meets...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880060 said:


> if shanes 15 me and u are gonna have to take him to boston to get his cherry popped lol


hey dude about 2 hours away there's an amish strip club we will take him to lol. we will have them pop him. he might not know what to do with a women tho


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880065 said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha! :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Yes I am 15. Ill be 16 next winter
> 
> So, next winter Ill be at one of these meets...


ya you gonna drive the 350 with the 460???? lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880077 said:


> hey dude about 2 hours away there's an amish strip club we will take him to lol. we will have them pop him. he might not know what to do with a women tho


Amish? Hahahaha! That isnt against their religion or something? :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880079 said:


> ya you gonna drive the 350 with the 460???? lol


If I can pay for the gas :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880091 said:


> If I can pay for the gas :laughing:


haha my obs with a 351 got about 5mpg in the city no lie


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880094 said:


> haha my obs with a 351 got about 5mpg in the city no lie


Im going for 4!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880106 said:


> Im going for 4!


i say 2 :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880110 said:


> i say 2 :laughing:


I guess I did push it. Where did Fisher go?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880112 said:


> I guess I did push it. Where did Fisher go?


idk he is probably looking for a few strange women for ya


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Shane,I would have never guess 15 by reading your posts and the little bit of interaction here I have had with you.

Forget the Amish strip club guys lets get him a hooker....LOL


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

talking on da phone with the two chicks on 3way lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;880117 said:


> Shane,I would have never guess 15 by reading your posts and the little bit of interaction here I have had with you.
> 
> Forget the Amish strip club guys lets get him a hooker....LOL


hahaha ya but i thought pin $5 onto his collar and send him in the amish club. hooker will cost more haha idk if he is worth it then lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880121 said:


> talking on da phone with the two chicks on 3way lol


well wth u lucky f**k


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i agree we need to get him a hooker


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I gotta say, forgot the Amish club, please! :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880126 said:


> well wth u lucky f**k


He didnt mention hes paying $9.99 a minute... Whats the number to chat with hot singles again Fisher? :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

haha lol yes i am


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880134 said:


> He didnt mention hes paying $9.99 a minute... Whats the number to chat with hot singles again Fisher? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 1-800-freesex


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

1800-get-urown lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lux Lawn;880117 said:


> Shane,I would have never guess 15 by reading your posts and the little bit of interaction here I have had with you.
> 
> Forget the Amish strip club guys lets get him a hooker....LOL


How old would you think? 16 ?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

1800-get-urown?

Thats an odd number, they must not get a lot of calls


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

shane i would say about 10. this thread is getting amusing lol.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i was thinking 30


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yes it is lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880147 said:


> yes it is lol


could you imagine if shane hung out with us. he would go home with the biggest smile on his face, it would be such a give away lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

10? Funny!
30 seems acceptable... Would get some dirty looks at highschool if I was 30 however... 

Haha, this is getting very amusing.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok im back


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lmao he wouldent know what to do we might spoil him though hed quit going out with girls his age and stop hanging out with people his because hes "upper class" now lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey tailpipes how old are u man


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880155 said:


> hey tailpipes how old are u man


i told you earlier 25 lol, so who are the girls ur talking too?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880149 said:


> 10? Funny!
> 30 seems acceptable... Would get some dirty looks at highschool if I was 30 however...
> 
> Haha, this is getting very amusing.


lol wow........


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880152 said:


> lmao he wouldent know what to do we might spoil him though hed quit going out with girls his age and stop hanging out with people his because hes "upper class" now lol


Lol. I have an older brother your age... I used to go to every party at his apartment when I was 14, got quite accustom to hanging with older people. Lol. Older women? I thought it was supposed to be go for younger women, that way when Im old, she still wont be :laughing: !


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol woops not paying attention one of the chicks is a friend of mine and the other is her best friend there both 19 ones blond the other is brunette


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880156 said:


> i told you earlier 25 lol, so who are the girls ur talking too?


Says she is a brunette model... :laughing: Who knows!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880161 said:


> lol woops not paying attention one of the chicks is a friend of mine and the other is her best friend there both 19 ones blond the other is brunette


lol lucky. how old r u???


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;880160 said:


> Lol. I have an older brother your age... I used to go to every party at his apartment when I was 14, got quite accustom to hanging with older people. Lol. Older women? I thought it was supposed to be go for younger women, that way when Im old, she still wont be :laughing: !


lol at ur age u want the older more expierenced "milf" as we call it" to teach u the ropes when u get older around our ages then u want the younger models but lets try to keep it over 18 for legal purposes lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

turning 22 december 28th


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880167 said:


> lol at ur age u want the older more expierenced "milf" as we call it" to teach u the ropes when u get older around our ages then u want the younger models but lets try to keep it over 18 for legal purposes lol


i'd rather just get him a clean hooker lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880167 said:


> lol at ur age u want the older more expierenced "milf" as we call it" to teach u the ropes when u get older around our ages then u want the younger models but lets try to keep it over 18 for legal purposes lol


Hahaha! Milf, you do know the M stands for Mother/Mom right? 15, I shouldnt be going for a mom :laughing: Legal purposes


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880168 said:


> turning 22 december 28th


so ur around my age cool. you have a facebook or anything?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880172 said:


> i'd rather just get him a clean hooker lol


clean?
Your gonna spend a lot of time finding that bro... :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;880173 said:


> Hahaha! Milf, you do know the M stands for Mother/Mom right? 15, I shouldnt be going for a mom :laughing: Legal purposes


lmfao i just fell out my chair on that one


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;880175 said:


> clean?
> Your gonna spend a lot of time finding that bro... :laughing:


theyre expenive


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, lets not get too bad with these comments okay? This is amusing dont want it getting locked. I should be saying this to myself.. lol

haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880176 said:


> lmfao i just fell out my chair on that one


omg shane that is too funny. shane you know what it stands for???


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880176 said:


> lmfao i just fell out my chair on that one


Haha. Well I do have a friend whose mom..... Ooop....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880177 said:


> theyre expenive


well hell were not gonna pay for the entire thing lol. I kno what shane needs but i cant type it on here lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880180 said:


> omg shane that is too funny. shane you know what it stands for???


Well, I do have a friend whose mom... :laughing: hahahahahahahhaha

Doesnt everyone?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880183 said:


> well hell were not gonna pay for the entire thing lol. I kno what shane needs but i cant type it on here lol


Hell, Im happy that you dont! I guess Ill contribute... My birthday is coming up though, mail all presents to:

Lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880184 said:


> Well, I do have a friend whose mom... :laughing: hahahahahahahhaha
> 
> Doesnt everyone?


ya your right everyone knows someone with a hot mother lol. unfortunetly it was my ex's mother but i didnt try anything with her lol i wasnt that stupid


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880189 said:


> ya your right everyone knows someone with a hot mother lol. unfortunetly it was my ex's mother but i didnt try anything with her lol i wasnt that stupid


She is you ex... Its already over, go for it! :laughing:

By me saying that, do I fall under the category of "bad influence"


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

This is kind of good, cause on here I dont really joke around much like this, little sarcasm here and there, but for the most part I act serious. I enjoy this thread!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880190 said:


> She is you ex... Its already over, go for it! :laughing:
> 
> By me saying that, do I fall under the category of "bad influence"


lol im not gonna listen to a 15 y/o lmao


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;880192 said:


> This is kind of good, cause on here I dont really joke around much like this, little sarcasm here and there, but for the most part I act serious. I enjoy this thread!


you act mature? how does it feel?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880195 said:


> lol im not gonna listen to a 15 y/o lmao


Good. Cause Im still 14 til the 18th :laughing: !


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880198 said:


> you act mature? how does it feel?


Feels normal


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

:laughing:lol well im out for the night. maybe we can do this again sometime.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

this is some good stuff!!!:laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha. I have to go get gas for the generator with my mom anyway. Lots of people are losing power around here, we just bought a new generator so we might as well be ready.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Tomorrow at 1pm we will all meet on this thread? :laughing:

Night guys.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

F350plowing;880209 said:


> this is some good stuff!!!:laughing:  :laughing:


I knew there would be ppl following it :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;878441 said:


> Looks good Lj.
> 
> Got mine painted the other day
> 
> How much did you pay for your markers?


how do you have a truck and a plow if your only 15 you don't have a license

you must of had a he*l of a lemonade stand :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880213 said:


> I knew there would be ppl following it :laughing:


don't let it die


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ill be on here im talking on the phone again lol ill ttu guys later


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ill be on tommorow


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im back... :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880217 said:


> how do you have a truck and a plow if your only 15 you don't have a license
> 
> you must of had a he*l of a lemonade stand :laughing:


Its a matter of finding the right place for the lemonade stand....

Well, heres my story:
I shoveled snow for a couple years with my older brother, then at 12 my dad bought an atv for me/him (he never uses it..) with a plow on it, so I started plowing around the neighborhood, then this spring me and my dad started hunting for a plow truck and I worked all summer for a local logging company and me and my dad went halves, but Im still paying him back. We have been fixing it up a lot and its really good bonding time. We only have 2 things left on our list! Front center link and new front gas tank. !

Little bit of a read...


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;880256 said:


> Its a matter of finding the right place for the lemonade stand....
> 
> Well, heres my story:
> I shoveled snow for a couple years with my older brother, then at 12 my dad bought an atv for me/him (he never uses it..) with a plow on it, so I started plowing around the neighborhood, then this spring me and my dad started hunting for a plow truck and I worked all summer for a local logging company and me and my dad went halves, but Im still paying him back. We have been fixing it up a lot and its really good bonding time. We only have 2 things left on our list! Front center link and new front gas tank. !
> ...


well good job you seem like my twin of when i was 15 i mean 14 :laughing:


----------



## Lawn&Snow (Nov 12, 2009)

send some of them girls this way i got snow snow to plow so i might as well plow something if you know what i mean :bluebounc :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Lawn&Snow;880262 said:


> send some of them girls this way i got snow snow to plow so i might as well plow something if you know what i mean :bluebounc :laughing: :laughing:


you can go with superdutyshane to the Amish house :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880259 said:


> well good job you seem like my twin of when i was 15 i mean 14 :laughing:


Haha. What am I again? :laughing:
I like to round up to 15.. My birthday is close though, January 18th. Ill be driving this summer


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lawn&Snow;880262 said:


> send some of them girls this way i got snow snow to plow so i might as well plow something if you know what i mean :bluebounc :laughing: :laughing:


You sir are going to fit in very well


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880266 said:


> you can go with superdutyshane to the Amish house :laughing:


Im not going!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Lawn&Snow;880262 said:


> send some of them girls this way i got snow snow to plow so i might as well plow something if you know what i mean :bluebounc :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


i do like the way you think you can send some this way to


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880273 said:


> i do like the way you think you can send some this way to


He told you the number... You could try Google for the one in your area... Search: Chat with hot singles

:laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;880268 said:


> Haha. What am I again? :laughing:
> I like to round up to 15.. My birthday is close though, January 18th. Ill be driving this summer


then you can go cruising for chicks in your truck


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880276 said:


> then you can go cruising for chicks in your truck


Thats the plan...

Hmm, Moms Lincoln or my 94 350...


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;880279 said:


> Thats the plan...
> 
> Hmm, Moms Lincoln or my 94 350...


nice loud manly truck is what i would go with


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

F350plowing;880283 said:


> nice loud manly truck is what i would go with


So Ill take one of my uncles Kenworths! :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lawn&Snow;880262 said:


> send some of them girls this way i got snow snow to plow so i might as well plow something if you know what i mean :bluebounc


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

F350plowing;880266 said:


> you can go with superdutyshane to the Amish house


LMFAOROFL :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

F350plowing;880283 said:


> nice loud manly truck is what i would go with


ya he will really get on those amish girls blouses for sure then. manly truck comn lil boy lol


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880136 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: 1-800-freesex


No wonder you name this thread " pulled the plow out finally".

We thought you ment snowplow.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok ok whats this im hearing shane is trying to pick up amish girls in his moms lincoln?....hey pipes we really gotta set this boy right if we dont hes gonna spend all his dough on amish strip clubs and amish hookers.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880633 said:


> ok ok whats this im hearing shane is trying to pick up amish girls in his moms lincoln?....hey pipes we really gotta set this boy right if we dont hes gonna spend all his dough on amish strip clubs and amish hookers.


We agreed that Amish wasnt the way to go! :realmad:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

fine shane we'll get u a biiiiig black girl from down south ill bring her up there but u gotta pay the shipping because i dont know if my truck will haul that much safely


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880709 said:


> fine shane we'll get u a biiiiig black girl from down south ill bring her up there but u gotta pay the shipping because i dont know if my truck will haul that much safely


Hahahaha! :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

u could only be so lucky to get a small that small what im gonna bring u will with giant cage lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880735 said:


> u could only be so lucky to get a small that small what im gonna bring u will with giant cage lol


I dont think I can afford shipping!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wheres that slacker tailpipes we gotta pick on him considering this is his thread and hes gotten out relatively easy


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880743 said:


> wheres that slacker tailpipes we gotta pick on him considering this is his thread and hes gotten out relatively easy


Idk, he barely works so hes not working.. Hes probably playing in the yard, pushing dirt with his plow... Hes antsy... Or was that me? :laughing:

10 pages just on pulling a plow out from the backyard :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

fisher guy;880709 said:


> fine shane we'll get u a biiiiig black girl from down south ill bring her up there but u gotta pay the shipping because i dont know if my truck will haul that much safely


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

F350plowing;880762 said:


> :laughing: :laughing:


hey man were gonna have to charge u a cover charge for coming in this thread ur having way to much fun lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;880748 said:


> Idk, he barely works so hes not working.. Hes probably playing in the yard, pushing dirt with his plow... Hes antsy... Or was that me? :laughing:
> 
> 10 pages just on pulling a plow out from the backyard :laughing:


antsy? u wanna talk about antsy i brought my headgear down to freaking florida so i can show off lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880785 said:


> antsy? u wanna talk about antsy i brought my headgear down to freaking florida so i can show off lol


Haha. Yah, I carry pictures of my truck with me to show everyone Im ready


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;880791 said:


> Haha. Yah, I carry pictures of my truck with me to show everyone Im ready


lol ur just weird lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880794 said:


> lol ur just weird lol


Haha! Im kidding..


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol uh huh so what kjind of truck u got again


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;880803 said:


> lol uh huh so what kjind of truck u got again


1994 F350 with a MM1.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;880812 said:


> 1994 F350 with a MM1.


not bad for being 15


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

not bad at all 8ft or 9 ft?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

im going to guess 8ft


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah thats what im thinking


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

sure wish i could of had something like that when i was 15-16


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

tell me about it i started with this when i was 16 for my first truck its a 1986 chevy c-20 with the all mighty 6.2L diesel lol these pics were when i re did the whole truck with a 16 year olds budget i bought it for $1,000 from a local boat repair shop they used it to pull boats around the yard


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

and before anyone says anything yes its nickname was the twinkie or the canary


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880633 said:


> ok ok whats this im hearing shane is trying to pick up amish girls in his moms lincoln?....hey pipes we really gotta set this boy right if we dont hes gonna spend all his dough on amish strip clubs and amish hookers.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: ya we will set him straight we have too. or he might go gay on us lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880955 said:


> and before anyone says anything yes its nickname was the twinkie or the canary


hmmm the twinkie you say. and did you only drive the truck around???


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry I wasnt around earlier. I removed the painted pinstripe from the f150 today buffed and waxed it too


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880977 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: ya we will set him straight we have too. or he might go gay on us lol


 lmao well he is at that age where hes confused and not sure if he likes girls yet i made my mind up early but him im not to sure about lol:laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880982 said:


> hmmm the twinkie you say. and did you only drive the truck around???


oh yeah ol twinkie was my daily driver i did everything in that truck and yes i was actually able to pick up chicks in that rig it was hard but i managed it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;880983 said:


> sorry I wasnt around earlier. I removed the painted pinstripe from the f150 today buffed and waxed it too


damn looking good man


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880998 said:


> lmao well he is at that age where hes confused and not sure if he likes girls yet i made my mind up early but him im not to sure about lol:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: poor shane o screw it nvm poor us


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;880999 said:


> oh yeah ol twinkie was my daily driver i did everything in that truck and yes i was actually able to pick up chicks in that rig it was hard but i managed it


lol comn what kinda girls you get in there? did you have to offer them twinkies to get in it or did you only get twinks in it??? lmao


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah were just old mean bullies picking on a 15 year old but then again he keeps coming back for more im starting to think he enjoys it lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881007 said:


> lol comn what kinda girls you get in there? did you have to offer them twinkies to get in it or did you only get twinks in it??? lmao


lmfao thats wrong dude but freaking funny


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881010 said:


> yeah were just old mean bullies picking on a 15 year old but then again he keeps coming back for more im starting to think he enjoys it lol


hahaha ya he probably does enjoy it :laughing: he enjoys men picking on him lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881012 said:


> lmfao thats wrong dude but freaking funny


hahahahaha


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You people are sick... 
Yes, its an 8ft blade.
We also paid 1000 for it... 
150 looks good Lj... Jeez, Ive seen people get picked on at school, and I wouldnt even think about considering you guys bullies... Until you start beating people up your just nerds. :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881027 said:


> You people are sick...
> Yes, its an 8ft blade.
> We also paid 1000 for it...
> 150 looks good Lj... Jeez, Ive seen people get picked on at school, and I wouldnt even think about considering you guys bullies... Until you start beating people up your just nerds. :laughing:


alright im gonna :realmad: kick your sorry little :realmad:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881031 said:


> alright im gonna :realmad: kick your sorry little :realmad:


Thats assualt ! 
Wmur says high chance of a NorEaster Thursday! Fisher better get his sh*t together!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881027 said:


> You people are sick...
> Yes, its an 8ft blade.
> We also paid 1000 for it...
> 150 looks good Lj... Jeez, Ive seen people get picked on at school, and I wouldnt even think about considering you guys bullies... Until you start beating people up your just nerds. :laughing:


OMG i fell out of my chair again that was hilarious and i agree with pipes were gonna kick ur lil.....wait hey pipes we better not it sounds like he wants us to kick his but. first helikes guys picking on him and now he wants to guys to kick his but hmmm im staying away from this one lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881040 said:


> OMG i fell out of my chair again that was hilarious and i agree with pipes were gonna kick ur lil.....wait hey pipes we better not it sounds like he wants us to kick his but. first helikes guys picking on him and now he wants to guys to kick his but hmmm im staying away from this one lol


hahahahaha dam fisher we better get him to the amish house quick lol. well maybe not the amish house they will be all natural if you know what i mean and he will get scared.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881036 said:


> Thats assualt !
> Wmur says high chance of a NorEaster Thursday! Fisher better get his sh*t together!


man dont be joking around like that i would be getting up there around thursday give or take a day


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881048 said:


> man dont be joking around like that i would be getting up there around thursday give or take a day


lol shane the noreaster is going to consist of rain a a few snow showers. nothing is going to add up. dont get excited for nothing bud lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881046 said:


> hahahahaha dam fisher we better get him to the amish house quick lol. well maybe not the amish house they will be all natural if you know what i mean and he will get scared.


yeah we gotta figure something out he would be done before he even got in the door


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881046 said:


> hahahahaha dam fisher we better get him to the amish house quick lol. well maybe not the amish house they will be all natural if you know what i mean and he will get scared.


I just threw up.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881051 said:


> lol shane the noreaster is going to consist of rain a a few snow showers. nothing is going to add up. dont get excited for nothing bud lol


wheww glad u said something i was in the middle of writing a "strongly worded" let to whdh


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881059 said:


> I just threw up.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881060 said:


> wheww glad u said something i was in the middle of writing a "strongly worded" let to whdh


hahahahahahaha ya its only rain lol shane was probably doing funny stuff in his britches lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881059 said:


> I just threw up.


damn now hes throwing up about girl getting naked he might already be gone


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881062 said:


> hahahahahahaha ya its only rain lol shane was probably doing funny stuff in his britches lol


oh god oh god snow yes!!!!!!! lol:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881063 said:


> damn now hes throwing up about girl getting naked he might already be gone


You did see him say all natural correct?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881067 said:


> You did see him say all natural correct?


wekk what do u think all natural i mean u may have to do some "landscaping" but its still a naked chick lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881051 said:


> lol shane the noreaster is going to consist of rain a a few snow showers. nothing is going to add up. dont get excited for nothing bud lol


No no no no. Look at Wmur. Its my states weather thing. They say its going to start getting cold tomorrow, we are going to get snow that wont accumulate monday tuesday and wednesday then thursday there will be a high chance of a noreaster with accumulate in southeast nh.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881066 said:


> oh god oh god snow yes!!!!!!! lol:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881073 said:


> wekk what do u think all natural i mean u may have to do some "landscaping" but its still a naked chick lol


dam dude if she's good looking. he must not no the modo sucks to be him he is well gone. un saveable.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881073 said:


> wekk what do u think all natural i mean u may have to do some "landscaping" but its still a naked chick lol


Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881079 said:


> dam dude if she's good looking. he must not no the modo sucks to be him he is well gone. un saveable.


I have a girlfriend ya jerk... Although your response will probably be "good cover up"


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881074 said:


> No no no no. Look at Wmur. Its my states weather thing. They say its going to start getting cold tomorrow, we are going to get snow that wont accumulate monday tuesday and wednesday then thursday there will be a high chance of a noreaster with accumulate in southeast nh.


when it pops up on whdh or weather.com then i start getting worried weater.com sucks but usually they over predict snow rather then then under predict


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881082 said:


> I have a girlfriend ya jerk... Although your response will probably be "good cover up"


ill give u the benifit of the doubt gotta pic


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

and how old


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881083 said:


> when it pops up on whdh or weather.com then i start getting worried weater.com sucks but usually they over predict snow rather then then under predict


ya were not going to get anything. he might but we arent.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881083 said:


> when it pops up on whdh or weather.com then i start getting worried weater.com sucks but usually they over predict snow rather then then under predict


I have never checked either of these sites. Now I know 2 new sites. Thanks.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881086 said:


> ill give u the benifit of the doubt gotta pic


her name is jill five fingers


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881087 said:


> and how old


Fourteen.. Funny story actually, Her x boyfriend actually wants to kick my a**.... He knew I liked her and that she liked me so he dumped her and now he is regretting it... We arent actually going out yet, because this happened last night, but apparently Im getting my a** kicked tomorrow at school... Ill tell you how that goes


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881090 said:


> her name is jill five fingers


i thought it was jane and her 5 sisters


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881088 said:


> ya were not going to get anything. he might but we arent.


Im hauling snow from up North.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881096 said:


> i thought it was jane and her 5 sisters


well look at ur hand with your fingers spread apart. spells jill lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881101 said:


> well look at ur hand with your fingers spread apart. spells jill lol


Hahahaha. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881095 said:


> Fourteen.. Funny story actually, Her x boyfriend actually wants to kick my a**.... He knew I liked her and that she liked me so he dumped her and now he is regretting it... We arent actually going out yet, because this happened last night, but apparently Im getting my a** kicked tomorrow at school... Ill tell you how that goes


14 jeez man robbing the cradle even for u


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881104 said:


> 14 jeez man robbing the cradle even for u


hey wouldnt it be funny fisher if the kick knocked him out lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881108 said:


> hey wouldnt it be funny fisher if the kick knocked him out lol


Im not going to lie I would laugh if he did.... He runs track so you never know! :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881115 said:


> Im not going to lie I would laugh if he did.... He runs track so you never know! :laughing:


so if he hits you, you are going to laugh lol. good one smarty


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881108 said:


> hey wouldnt it be funny fisher if the kick knocked him out lol


lmao:laughing: we wouldent hear about it lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881125 said:


> lmao:laughing: we wouldent hear about it lol


no we wouldn't, we would hear how he kicked the other kids a**


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881128 said:


> no we wouldn't, we would hear how he kicked the other kids a**


I'd tell you guys... Hes talking to me right now, like were friends lol. I could really care less ...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881128 said:


> no we wouldn't, we would hear how he kicked the other kids a**


yeah he would so what are u up to pipes? did u finish plowing ur backyard? lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881132 said:


> I'd tell you guys... Hes talking to me right now, like were friends lol. I could really care less ...


ive been down that road just watch it hes gonna start bad mouthing her trying to get u to lose interest and then if u and her get together hes gonna try and break yall up


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881135 said:


> yeah he would so what are u up to pipes? did u finish plowing ur backyard? lol


lol not up to much. I wet sanded the pinstriping off of the 150 today. buffed and waxed that. then I ran to the mall quick, what about you?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881142 said:


> ive been down that road just watch it hes gonna start bad mouthing her trying to get u to lose interest and then if u and her get together hes gonna try and break yall up


yep I have been there before too. but I did kick her ex's a** and left him next to his vehicle with blood comming out of his nose and lips lol. high school days i miss them so much.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881143 said:


> lol not up to much. I wet sanded the pinstriping off of the 150 today. buffed and waxed that. then I ran to the mall quick, what about you?


well not much im broke i woke up at 12:30 and been either on the phone or watching tv pretty boring day so do u work?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881142 said:


> ive been down that road just watch it hes gonna start bad mouthing her trying to get u to lose interest and then if u and her get together hes gonna try and break yall up


Well, I guess we will see... I mean, he chose to end the relationship with her, no? Hopefully nothing bad will happen.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881143 said:


> lol not up to much. I wet sanded the pinstriping off of the 150 today. buffed and waxed that. then I ran to the mall quick, what about you?


the 150 came out real good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881147 said:


> well not much im broke i woke up at 12:30 and been either on the phone or watching tv pretty boring day so do u work?


ya lol. landscaping and stuff like that. but i put away enough money to go from fall to winter so im cool right now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881154 said:


> the 150 came out real good.


thank ya. I used the good polishing compound and wax today. all meguiers lol. I wanted it clean because that's what im going to drive at the funeral.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

sweet thats good not all of us are so lucky to get an alouence like some people on this thread lol i just ready to get out of here im bored off my ass i wanna get back to work


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881159 said:


> thank ya. I used the good polishing compound and wax today. all meguiers lol. I wanted it clean because that's what im going to drive at the funeral.


Oh thats true. Did you ever get around to painting the bed on the 250? I really like that truck... Get it painted! Next spring Im gonna paint mine black. same as yours.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881164 said:


> sweet thats good not all of us are so lucky to get an alouence like some people on this thread lol i just ready to get out of here im bored off my ass i wanna get back to work


Ive never got an allowance once in my life.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881167 said:


> Oh thats true. Did you ever get around to painting the bed on the 250? I really like that truck... Get it painted! Next spring Im gonna paint mine black. same as yours.


hahaha not yet. the weather is too cold now and idk anyone that will let me use there garage to spray it. Why ya wanna spray it black?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881164 said:


> sweet thats good not all of us are so lucky to get an alouence like some people on this thread lol i just ready to get out of here im bored off my ass i wanna get back to work


i never have either. I love it now the f150 gets about 14-15mpg in the city when the 250 got about 7-8 lol. save your money I was always taught that


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881174 said:


> Ive never got an allowance once in my life.


ok thats good then u got some respect i dont know about shane but i never did either i quit school when i was 15 and got a job at a car wash/detail/ lube till i could get in to construction


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881176 said:


> hahaha not yet. the weather is too cold now and idk anyone that will let me use there garage to spray it. Why ya wanna spray it black?


Why do I want to spray mine black? Or do you want me to spray yours? No thanks lol. As you said, its too cold now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881182 said:


> ok thats good then u got some respect i dont know about shane but i never did either i quit school when i was 15 and got a job at a car wash/detail/ lube till i could get in to construction


you ever get your good enough diploma GED?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881183 said:


> Why do I want to spray mine black? Or do you want me to spray yours? No thanks lol. As you said, its too cold now.


why do you want to spray yours black?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881167 said:


> Oh thats true. Did you ever get around to painting the bed on the 250? I really like that truck... Get it painted! Next spring Im gonna paint mine black. same as yours.


dont go black its the hardest color to keep clean


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881182 said:


> ok thats good then u got some respect i dont know about shane but i never did either i quit school when i was 15 and got a job at a car wash/detail/ lube till i could get in to construction


I have a pretty good plan on where I want to go with my life. I think Im gonna stay in HS 
I know plenty of people who just ask for money and get it, but I have more respect for someone who works for it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881189 said:


> dont go black its the hardest color to keep clean


I have ugly red interior so my choices are kind of black,white, or gray. I like gray though.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881188 said:


> why do you want to spray yours black?


I like the color a lot.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881191 said:


> I have a pretty good plan on where I want to go with my life. I think Im gonna stay in HS
> I know plenty of people who just ask for money and get it, but I have more respect for someone who works for it.


thats good man nothing wrong with that if i were to do it again i would of stayed in school


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881194 said:


> I have ugly red interior so my choices are kind of black,white, or gray. I like gray though.


gray is a good color i prefer a dark metallic blue but thats me


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881194 said:


> I have ugly red interior so my choices are kind of black,white, or gray. I like gray though.


The f150 is going to be white on top and a dark charcoal color on the bottom in the spring. I dont like the all white deal.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881202 said:


> gray is a good color i prefer a dark metallic blue but thats me


I like black and white. even tho black is very hard to keep clean.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ford has a new color and i love its a dark metallic blue with charcoal gray on the bottom i love it


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, I wish I could do blue but it just wouldnt work with ugly red interior haha. Lj, my dad has a nice blue on his 150. Ill take a pic tomorrow if I get some time between plowing  You might like the color.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881198 said:


> thats good man nothing wrong with that if i were to do it again i would of stayed in school


Yah, the problem with a lot of things is you only get one chance


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey shane this thread really took off maybe me and u need to charge tailpipe for all the post were already 15 pages in


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881223 said:


> hey shane this thread really took off maybe me and u need to charge tailpipe for all the post were already 15 pages in


lol I am loving this thread right now lol. I will be at 2,000 posts in no time


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881210 said:


> Hmm, I wish I could do blue but it just wouldnt work with ugly red interior haha. Lj, my dad has a nice blue on his 150. Ill take a pic tomorrow if I get some time between plowing  You might like the color.


blue wont work I have a red interior rofl


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im 71 posts away from being an addict and Lj is 53 away from a 2000's club member! Lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881228 said:


> blue wont work I have a red interior rofl


Dont you hate red lol. One of my dads Petes had red interior.. Idk why they would even put red in anything lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881226 said:


> lol I am loving this thread right now lol. I will be at 2,000 posts in no time


lmao yeah u will i just cant believe a 15 year old has more post then me on here


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881233 said:


> lmao yeah u will i just cant believe a 15 year old has more post then me on here


lmao he is like a god dam troll too


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881226 said:


> lol I am loving this thread right now lol. I will be at 2,000 posts in no time


Haha. I see another 20 pages in the near future. Good thing this wasnt in the off topic section


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881232 said:


> Dont you hate red lol. One of my dads Petes had red interior.. Idk why they would even put red in anything lol


its not bad. it is weird having one truck with black and grey. and the other is all red lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881235 said:


> Haha. I see another 20 pages in the near future. Good thing this wasnt in the off topic section


hahahaha ya right


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881233 said:


> lmao yeah u will i just cant believe a 15 year old has more post then me on here


I have said nice truck on atleast 200 things..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this is the colors I am gonna do the truck. I am going to order the fx4 decals soon. I am going to tint the windows in the spring. 5% on the back and 20% on the front.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881239 said:


> I have said nice truck on atleast 200 things..


so theres the secret hmmm


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881243 said:


> so theres the secret hmmm


hahahaha ya must be. and shane hasnt even been a member for a year yet figure that out.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just hit my year but ive been browsing fo ryears before that


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881244 said:


> hahahaha ya must be. and shane hasnt even been a member for a year yet figure that out.


About 7 months now I think...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been on here since the summer of 07


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881252 said:


> I have been on here since the summer of 07


nerd:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881252 said:


> I have been on here since the summer of 07


Wow! Ill be at B&B status by the time I reach 2 years :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881258 said:


> nerd:laughing::laughing:


lol a** you have facebook? if you dont you should get it. me and shanina have fun on there


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i have facebook whats witch everyone and facebook what myspace not good enough or something the names michael figueroa


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881262 said:


> lol a** you have facebook? if you dont you should get it. me and shanina have fun on there


My African American friends refer to me as Shaniqua... Haha... !!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

shanina????? I knew it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881266 said:


> yeah i have facebook whats witch everyone and facebook what myspace not good enough or something the names michael figueroa


Not a fan of Myspace anymore since I discovered Faceboook a while ago.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;881267 said:


> My African American friends refer to me as Shaniqua... Haha... !!


lmao:laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881267 said:


> My African American friends refer to me as Shaniqua... Haha... !!


request sent mike. shaniqua???????? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881271 said:


> Not a fan of Myspace anymore since I discovered Faceboook a while ago.


ya and once you dicovered manly parts you liked those too lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ahh no wonder why ur single u ugly as **** lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881283 said:


> ahh no wonder why ur single u ugly as **** lol


you wanna play hard ball lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lmao well hey guys i gotta get out of here i gotta go to yavonnes (spelling?) house so ill talk at yall later


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881289 said:


> lmao well hey guys i gotta get out of here i gotta go to yavonnes (spelling?) house so ill talk at yall later


make sure you put on a rain coat btw :laughing: well catch ya later so much for hitting 2,000 tonight.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh and by the way that was my ex from highschool


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;881295 said:


> oh and by the way that was my ex from highschool


o lol is she available lol jk take shaniqua with you to yavonnne's have her teach him something.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

nice fisher. how do u like them? like the light bar


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha. Ill cya Fisher.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lj, if I made 1000 tonight, you can make 2000 :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881305 said:


> Lj, if I made 1000 tonight, you can make 2000 :laughing:


lol I am gonna make 2,000 tonight dw about that


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fisher guy;881283 said:


> ahh no wonder why ur single u ugly as **** lol


Low blow! Lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881309 said:


> Low blow! Lol.


lol shut up


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Answer the guy who asked you a question Lj..


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

AGM Inc.;881302 said:


> nice fisher. how do u like them? like the light bar


Answer him Lj.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;881339 said:


> Answer him Lj.


I love the lightbar it is the quickest light bar I have come across.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2,000 posts lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

asshat!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fisher guy;882560 said:


> asshat!!!!!!!!


LMAO wth.......


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

LJ you need to jion the plowsite members group on facebook! I started it last year btw is that a new truck on facebook or someone elses?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;882632 said:


> LJ you need to jion the plowsite members group on facebook! I started it last year btw is that a new truck on facebook or someone elses?


I wish that lifted stroker was mine guy came today to pickup that 10ton jack i had for sale. and he pulled out infront of my house with that i was like omg lol. I took pics for the guys on here. I didnt get a chance to post them up yet tho.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;882742 said:


> I wish that lifted stroker was mine guy came today to pickup that 10ton jack i had for sale. and he pulled out infront of my house with that i was like omg lol. I took pics for the guys on here. I didnt get a chance to post them up yet tho.


yeah that deffinetly would have been a nice play truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;882763 said:


> yeah that deffinetly would have been a nice play truck


oh hell ya he bought it brand new. I will get the pics in my photobucket account now and post them up tonight.


----------

